# Nicotine percentage



## Homie72 (16/7/20)

Hi 
Please assist with dissecting this nicotine reading on the bottom of the 30ml bottle of amaren vape juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (16/7/20)

It isnt, its the volume marking of the bottle.
Nic levels are always label format and not molded into the bottle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Homie72 (16/7/20)

blujeenz said:


> It isnt, its the volume marking of the bottle.
> Nic levels are always label format and not molded into the bottle.


Thank you very much.. I researched for hours and nothing related came up.. However the small print under warning clearly reads "see bottom of bottle for nicotine percentage". What does that mean? Does it contain any nicotine?


----------



## M.Adhir (16/7/20)

Homie72 said:


> Thank you very much.. I researched for hours and nothing related came up.. However the small print under warning clearly reads "see bottom of bottle for nicotine percentage". What does that mean? Does it contain any nicotine?



Perhaps post pictures of the entire label / packaging.

There is no nic level embossed under that bottle.

HJ - possibly the bottle manufacturer
30ml - It shows the bottle volume
37 - possibly a batch number or something

Amaren is usually a shisha brand but I think they do some e-liquids as well. 

I lightened up your photo to try and decipher.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Homie72 (17/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Perhaps post pictures of the entire label / packaging.
> 
> There is no nic level embossed under that bottle.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Homie72 (17/7/20)

Thank you so much. Hope you can make out what it reads. Focus is out...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (17/7/20)

Unless they are manufacturing their own bottles which I highly doubt, there is no way they are embossing the Nic level on them and it wouldn’t make commercial sense... check their website maybe you can find the info there.
Edit: leave the website... there’s nothing there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (17/7/20)

It's 18?


----------



## alex1501 (17/7/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> View attachment 201521
> It's 18?



That is "prohibited to anyone under 18" sign.


----------



## Hooked (17/7/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> View attachment 201521
> It's 18?



Or perhaps that's supposed to be a Not for under 18s symbol @Necrotic Angel. Looks like there is some kind of line that should be going through the 18.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (17/7/20)

@Homie72 Which flavour do you have, just out of curiosity? And what do you think of it? I've tried two of their juices and for me, they were so awful I couldn't vape them. I'm interested in your opinion. My review is here.

Perhaps you could phone the shop which sold it to you. They might be able to shed light on the nic strength. My review states 6mg nic, but it's too long ago now for me to remember where it was stated on the bottle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/7/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> View attachment 201521
> It's 18?



Isn't that the no under 18 warning ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (17/7/20)

Sorry didn't notice the little lines

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (17/7/20)

Homie72 said:


> Hi
> Please assist with dissecting this nicotine reading on the bottom of the 30ml bottle of amaren vape juice?



Just remembered, I have one of their bottles.
They use a sticker at the bottom.


Yours is missing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (17/7/20)

@alex1501 For a Friday, you are on the ball this morning

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

